# COVID19 latest numbers where you are



## MarciKS (Mar 29, 2020)

Kansas updated numbers as of today:


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 29, 2020)

Just read that we have 2,316 new cases in N.J. since yesterday which brings our total to 13,386. There were 21 deaths since yesterday for a total of 161. N.J. now has the second highest number of cases in the country; N.Y. has the most.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 29, 2020)

@OneEyedDiva I have a friend in NY who isn't answering my messages or his phone. I'm getting pretty upset because I don't know what's going on. I feel terrible for all of you up there and all the stuff you guys are experiencing.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 29, 2020)

Connecticut

*Data are preliminary and subject to change*COVID-19 Update March 29, 2020. As of March 29, 2020, a total of *1993 laboratory-confirmed cases *of COVID-19 have been reported among Connecticut residents

(Table 1). *Thirty-four residents have died* (21 in Fairfield County, 6 in New Haven County, 4 in Tolland County, 2 in Hartford County, and 1 in Middlesex County).

*Four hundred and four patients are currently hospitalized.* The increase in hospitalizations compared to prior reports reflects a change to provide the most up to date information from the Connecticut Hospital Association. Please note the distribution by county is based on where hospitals are located, not where they live.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 29, 2020)

@RadishRose I read today that the body count is so staggering in NY that they are making makeshift morgues. One gal who does the autopsies says that at times they've had 85 bodies in one day to deal with. Without proper protective gear.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 29, 2020)

Many of the nurses and docs they question say it's as if they are in a war zone.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 29, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> @RadishRose I read today that the body count is so staggering in NY that they are making makeshift morgues. One gal who does the autopsies says that at times they've had 85 bodies in one day to deal with. Without proper protective gear.


@MarciKS, it is so tragic in NY- it's the epicenter! CT won't be far behind. Lots of people either live in CT and work in NY, or vice-versa. Some NYC people have second country and shoreline homes in CT and have escaped here, bringing it with them

Rhode Island on our other side is being hit with New Yorkers too. Their governor set up roadblocks for NY cars and police went house to house looking for NY people and sending them back.   I heard this all stopped yesterday.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 29, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> @OneEyedDiva I have a friend in NY who isn't answering my messages or his phone. I'm getting pretty upset because I don't know what's going on. I feel terrible for all of you up there and all the stuff you guys are experiencing.


I know you must be frantic Marci. I sure hope your friend is alright. Maybe he's seeing about somebody else. Please keep us posted.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 29, 2020)

Nice of them to share huh?


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 29, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Nice of them to share huh?


Well, they're desperate too.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 29, 2020)

@OneEyedDiva I don't know if he's dead, or just ignoring me cuz his g/f is there or if he's mad at me. lease he could do is just pop on or call and say hey, I can't talk yadda, yadda, yadda....

but nothing. he was online for 2 hrs last night ignoring my messages.


----------



## Gemma (Mar 29, 2020)

As of today in Pennsylvania...
3394 positive cases
38 people died
1 in my county


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 29, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Well, they're desperate too.


maybe they didn't realize it was too late and thought they could run from it. you can't make good decisions when you panic.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 29, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> @OneEyedDiva I don't know if he's dead, or just ignoring me cuz his g/f is there or if he's mad at me. lease he could do is just pop on or call and say hey, I can't talk yadda, yadda, yadda....
> 
> but nothing. he was online for 2 hrs last night ignoring my messages.


Well if he was online last night he's probably still alright. I know you're not happy about being ignored though. I would want to know why if it was happening to me.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 29, 2020)

Tonight's news. 

_"We will be extending our guidelines to April 30, to slow the spread. On Tuesday, we will be finalizing these plans and providing a summary of our findings, supporting data and strategy to the American people," -_ Trump said.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 29, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Well if he was online last night he's probably still alright. I know you're not happy about being ignored though. I would want to know why if it was happening to me.


Exactly. Especially since he knows I'm that worried.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 1, 2020)

Ok, here's today's numbers for KS
It says 482 but, it's officially 484 because we got 2 more confirmed where I work today.
We have 10 dead.
Keep in mind these numbers are for the whole state. The 2 new are for our facility.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 2, 2020)

If you are having trouble knowing the symptoms here is a chart we got.


----------



## Judycat (Apr 2, 2020)

My county has upped its official count of Covid-19 cases to 3. No deaths thankfully. I imagine these three are, or have been, hospitalized and there are more out there who don't, or haven't, needed treatment.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 2, 2020)

Well then this morning I saw an article online that said those nasal swabs are giving false negatives. That in reality those are just for flu & that the chest x-rays of these pts are telling a different story. Perhaps this is why it is spreading so rapidly.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 2, 2020)

Connecticut



 Governor Lamont's "Stay Safe, Stay Home" executive order remains in effect.  

Any person coming into Connecticut by any mode of transportation for any reason is strongly urged to self-quarantine for 14 days.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 2, 2020)

There are new findings every day with this thing. Constant flood of information and it's hard to know what's true. All we can do is read it & wait to see. I'd rather read it & at least know something just in case. Some people have chosen to not know anything and have cut themselves off from all media on it. It is whatever one chooses.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 2, 2020)

I still think this could have been handled better if they had simply started doing the right thing from day one instead of letting the media scare everyone into a panic. They need to get their stories straight if they plan to overcome this.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Apr 2, 2020)

The latest number of cases here in Erie County is 727 with 9 deaths


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 2, 2020)

Today's numbers in KS
https://public.tableau.com/profile/...OVID-19Data_15851817634470/KSCOVID-19CaseData


----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 2, 2020)

From the Virginia Dept of Health.....on March 31, 2020

17,589 People Tested
  1,706 Total Cases
     246 Hospitalizations
       41 Deaths

It's probably way higher in every category by today


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 2, 2020)

N.J. was predicted to follow New York City's numbers and looks like, unfortunately, it will. As of today there are 25,590 cases and 537 deaths. Here's what I posted Sunday (5 days ago): 
_Just read that we have 2,316 new cases in N.J. since yesterday which brings our total to 13,386. There were 21 deaths since yesterday for a total of 161 in N.J._
Among the latest to die were a middle school principal, a school's study team case manager, a firefighter and a doctor. The former two were young people, 48 & 43. The firefighter was 33 and the doctor was 60.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 2, 2020)

_Last updated April 2 at 6:30 p.m. ET._

There are 2,902 confirmed COVID-19 cases in Ohio as of April 2,  according to the state's department of health. Compared with other states, Ohio ranks in the middle of the pack for the most U.S. coronavirus cases. At least 802 people with COVID-19 are hospitalized in Ohio, with 260 of those admitted to the ICU. 

There have been 81 coronavirus deaths in the state of Ohio. The first victim was Mark Wagoner, Sr., 76, a Toledo attorney who may have contracted the virus during a trip to California, according to WOSU Radio. 

Nineteen patients at the Ohio Living Westminster-Thurber nursing home have been put in isolation after a medical professional who worked at the facility on a contract basis tested positive for the novel coronavirus, The Columbus Dispatch reported on Friday (March 27). Because the virus is particularly deadly for older people, incursions into long-term care facilities and nursing homes have proven particularly dangerous.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 2, 2020)

As I said, we are just getting started where I am. Not sure what will happen here.

Be safe all and will pray for you.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 3, 2020)

Today's numbers in Kansas. Our facility currently has 11 isolations and they are expecting things to ramp up this weekend because they have a transmission out of Walmart here. They made me take my mask off today. I was told that even if I bring my own...makes no difference. Until the CDC makes us wear them and not just suggest it...I am in danger.
https://public.tableau.com/profile/...OVID-19Data_15851817634470/KSCOVID-19CaseData


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 3, 2020)

Hoping everyone here and their families stay healthy and can avoid this virus.  @hollydolly , I hope your hubby is feeling better.

*



			April 3, 5:00 p.m. update:
		
Click to expand...

*


> Here are some of the latest numbers on COVID-19 in Colorado from the Colorado Department of Public Health and Environment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





https://www.coloradoindependent.com/2020/04/03/colorado-coronavirus-first-cases/


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 3, 2020)

Love you SeaBreeze


----------



## Gemma (Apr 4, 2020)

Gemma said:


> As of today in Pennsylvania...
> 
> 3394 positive cases
> 38 people died
> 1 in my county


As of today in PA...

10, 017 positive cases
136 people died
Still only 1 positive in my county (the "Stay at home" order is working)


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 4, 2020)

April 4th
https://public.tableau.com/profile/...OVID-19Data_15851817634470/KSCOVID-19CaseData


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 4, 2020)

*As of today, April 4th,* *Illinois has confirmed 10,357 cases in 68 of its 102 counties. Death total is 243. *


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 4, 2020)

*4/4/20, Connecticut*
OVERALL SUMMARY *Total Change Since Yesterday* Laboratory-Confirmed


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 4, 2020)

I keep waiting for them to tell us that it's slowing down. That this isolating we're putting ourselves through is actually doing something.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Apr 5, 2020)

In WNY there are 8 counties,the total positive cases as of yesterday are  1,136  with 30 deaths
I live in Erie County,we've had 945 cases with 26 deaths


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 5, 2020)

I posted this Thursday...4 days ago "As of today there are 25,590 cases and 537 deaths." 
As of 1:30 today, the published stats say New Jersey has 37,505 cases and there have been 917 deaths.
https://www.northjersey.com/story/n...e-deaths-rise-917-cases-up-37-505/2950350001/


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 5, 2020)

In my county of approx. 450,000 we have 364 confirmed cases, 246 active cases, 113 recovered, and 5 deaths.

I think that these low numbers reflect the limited testing that has been done.

The thing that I'm trying to understand is that after we hit the peak/flatten the curve how long we will need to continue to self-quarantine.

Will we need to wait until we have 14 days with no new cases?


----------



## Red Cinders (Apr 5, 2020)

I'm in Florida.  As of 4/5/20, we have:

12,350 Florida Cases
221 Deaths
101 cases in my county of which 11 are in my zip code

Like Aunt Bea, I think the limited testing has kept the numbers low.  Our county is next door to Orange County (Orlando), the county with more cases than any other in Central Florida.  Even they have limited testing, but if they didn't, I'm sure the number of cases there would go through the roof.  We are more rural and suburban out here, but I'm sure we'll get some spillover from being next to Orange County.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 5, 2020)

@Red Cinders they were talking about that in the Washington Post. They think there's way more deaths than the count is revealing because they've been so skimpy with the tests. Plus, they are saying the tests are giving false negatives so, they may have a way higher number than even they know.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 5, 2020)

Our count today was 747 cases with 22 deaths.

One in our facility died. 60 yr old. We got our 6th case. Only 5 in isolation today as opposed to 11 yesterday.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 6, 2020)

They have begun testing the vaccine:
https://www.msn.com/en-us/health/he...d-to-get-it-today/ar-BB12e01f?ocid=spartandhp


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 6, 2020)

*This article gives a state-by-state breakdown of the stay at home guidelines.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/heal...-home-by-state/#click=https://t.co/D1LwZsiPGz*


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 6, 2020)

4,450
Confirmed Cases in Ohio

371
Number of ICU admissions

1,214
Number of Hospitalizations in Ohio

142
Number of Deaths

<1–101
Age Range

54
Median Age

48%*
Sex - Males

52%*
Sex-Females

Plus a newborn baby has tested positive and they don't know if she was born with it or not.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 6, 2020)

*Connecticut on 4/6/20*
Cases 6906, up1231 since yesterday


Laboratory-Confirmed COVID-19-Associated Deaths 206 +17 Statewide

Patients Currently Hospitalized with COVID-191221 +79

Patients tested for COVID-1926686 +3416

*Hartford County*
21 deaths
882  cases


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 6, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> The thing that I'm trying to understand is that after we hit the peak/flatten the curve how long we will need to continue to self-quarantine.


What scared me was when my said it's not a given that it will drop immediately after the peak....the peak might plateau for awhile...  Don't mean to scare you dear Aunt Bea, but better to be prepared.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 6, 2020)

Frankly I think after they lift the stay, I might stay another month as a precaution.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 6, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Frankly I think after they lift the stay, I might stay another month as a precaution.


Yup.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 6, 2020)

Latest numbers here are 845 cases in KS with 25 deaths.


----------



## Suzy623 (Apr 6, 2020)

Alabama
Total cases 2006
New cases yesterday 165
Total tested 14,765
Deaths 53
Confirmed hospitalized 240


----------



## Pappy (Apr 7, 2020)

Very high in our county, Brevard. Over 12000 cases so far and too many deaths. Some people just ignore the hunker down orders and do as they damn please.


----------



## Fiona (Apr 7, 2020)

I feel for you, Pappy. I'm in the hardest hit county in Maryland, which contains a lot of suburban DC, and we only have a little over 1000 cases so far. We have a long way to go before we hit our apex, though.

Maryland overall, as a state, today reporting:
4,371 cases
103 deaths

But it seems we're not testing very many people....

Our governor, Larry Hogan, is a Republican, but bless his heart, he implemented social distancing early and locked down the state the third week of March.

By the way, we actually live in two states, because we inherited an ancient farmhouse on a tiny nature reserve (former dairy farm) in the ridge-and-valley section of south-central Pennsylvania. It's a 3-hour drive from our house in Maryland. Normally we go up there for about half the the time from early spring through late fall, just avoiding the deep snows of winter in the mountains. It's not a vacation home: my husband is a tree biologist who works hard to maintain the reserve, and I'm an artist with a studio up there.

We were all set to go up there, had even started packing, when the Maryland governor issued the lockdown, including "no non-essential out-of-state travel."

So we are following the rules—staying put in an urban hot spot, rather than "fleeing" to a rural area.


----------



## Packerjohn (Apr 7, 2020)

Manitoba, Canada:  Just 201 cases; 2 dead.  I figure that is pretty good considering that we have nearly 1.3 millions folks here in this province.  The media is trying to scare us "s...less" but I reckon that we are pretty safe.  Glad I don't live in some huge Mega city like LA or NY


----------



## Pappy (Apr 7, 2020)

Fiona said:


> I feel for you, Pappy. I'm in the hardest hit county in Maryland, which contains a lot of suburban DC, and we only have a little over 1000 cases so far. We have a long way to go before we hit our apex, though.
> 
> Maryland overall, as a state, today reporting:
> 4,371 cases
> ...



My son lived in Columbia, MD for several years. He has been with the NSA since getting out of school. He is now in Omaha, NB.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 7, 2020)

@Fiona they aren't testing many here either.

We went up another 55. 
https://public.tableau.com/profile/...OVID-19Data_15851817634470/KSCOVID-19CaseData


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 8, 2020)

Today's numbers in Kansas 4/8/20
1046 cases - up 201
38 deaths


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 9, 2020)

Australia is ironically referred to as 'the lucky country'. The phrase was coined by author Donald Horne. He wrote - "_*Australia*_ is _*a lucky country*_ run mainly by second rate people who share its _*luck*_. It lives on other people's ideas, and, although its ordinary people are adaptable, most of its leaders (in all fields) so lack curiosity about _*the*_ events that surround them that they are often taken by surprise."

When it comes to coronavirus it seems our luck is holding.

These are the stats for all of Australia as of the afternoon of Thurs 9th April.

As of Thursday afternoon Mr Hunt (Federal Minister for Health) said there were:

6,068 Australians with the virus
51 deaths
Approximately 260 people in hospital
82 in intensive care units
35 on ventilators
The numbers would have been a lot less if there had not been a complete stuff up when a passengers from the Ruby Princess were discharged into the community without even the most rudimentary screening. They were told to go home and self isolate for 14 days but many took themselves to the beach. There is now a criminal investigation taking place to find out how this blunder was allowed to happen and who was responsible.  Talk about second rate leadership but even so, with most people co-operating with stay at home orders and practising social distancing, the total numbers are still manageable and our hospitals are not overwhelmed. The curve is starting to flatten nicely.


----------



## grahamg (Apr 9, 2020)

Good to see signs of hope in Australia at least (though there is more I believe elsewhere, but I'm just not certain?).


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 9, 2020)

New Zealand is doing well.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/worl...ab3a4a-7822-11ea-a311-adb1344719a9_story.html


----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 9, 2020)

State of Virginia as of today:

Cases - 4,042
Hospitalized - 685
Deaths - 109


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 9, 2020)

4/9/20
Kansas
1106 cases
42 deaths


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 9, 2020)

*Illinois - April 9, 2020

16,422 cases (32 in my zip code)

      528 deaths*


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 10, 2020)

New Mexico - Apr 10, 2020

989 cases

17 deaths

We have a population of a bit over 2 million persons, much of it very rural

We are on a strict lockdown here.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 1, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> State of *Virginia* as of today:  *April 9th, 2020*
> 
> Cases - 4,042
> Hospitalized - 685
> Deaths - 109



State of Virginia as of today: *July 1st, 2020*

Cases - 63,203
Hospitalized - 6,262
Deaths - 1,786


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 1, 2020)

We are still holding our own in my area.

There are 31 Covid-19 patients in local hospitals, the same as Tuesday. Five patients are in critical care.

There are currently 445 active cases, down 15 from Tuesday.

The mayor announced today that all of our summer festivals, large charity events, foot races, etc... are canceled for the summer.

The obvious reason is the virus but a more subtle reason is that the city does not have the resources needed to host the events.  The city has furloughed employees due to a lack of revenue and simply can't afford the costs associated with these events.

So far this year the city has only been able to open two of the city pools and a go fund me page has been set up by the City Parks Conservancy to raise money to open at least one more popular city pool, so far they have raised $76,000.00 of the $100,000.00 goal. 

Very sad when a government is reduced to begging for funds on social media.


----------



## gennie (Jul 1, 2020)

Jul. 1:  Florida - cases: 158,997, deaths: 3,650
           My County - cases: 4,029, deaths: 120
           My zip code - cases: 97 - cannot find death number although it was available last week when number was either 3 or 4.  Censors at work, I think.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 1, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> 4/9/20
> Kansas
> 1106 cases
> 42 deaths


Kansas now has over 14,000 cases and 272 deaths in 3 months. The county I'm in has gone from 50 cases to over 100 in just a week. I am not looking forward to seeing what will happen in the next 3 months.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 1, 2020)

Latest numbers for Colorado.

*



			33,029
Cases

5,513
Hospitalized

61
Counties
		
Click to expand...

*


> *330,359
> People tested
> 
> 362
> ...


----------



## Kadee (Jul 1, 2020)

I’m not sure of the exact numbers but the state of Victoria  ( Australia ) has been locked down due to large numbers of the virus re-emerging .
Its been  alleged That security guards that was suppose to be watching quarantined arrivals  from overseas was sleeping with / playing cards / letting them roam from room to room / ect  with them
Victoria has up to 70+ Cases most days and went into selected suburb “hot spot “ lock down from today
https://7news.com.au/lifestyle/heal...urity-at-victorias-hotel-quarantine-c-1138978

Disgusting behaviour I just hope no Victorians come to S.A. and reinfect us here in South Aust  where we are virus free ..Vic is one of neighbouring borders


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jul 3, 2020)

total cases:
WNY 9,350, Erie County 7,229{where I live},802 deaths
Last wk,Erie County residents who tested positive 40% were in the 20-30 age group.This does not surprise me. Every day when I'm out on my walks,I see many people in that age group not wearing masks or social distancing


----------



## Gemma (Jul 3, 2020)

Total cases in Pennsylvania:  92,703
Deaths:  6758
My county added one more positive case, bringing the total to 3.


----------



## Barbiegirl (Jul 3, 2020)

Kadee46 said:


> Its been  alleged That security guards that was suppose to be watching quarantined arrivals  from overseas was sleeping with / playing cards / letting them roam from room to room / ect  with them



Good lord.  I hope your area stays safe and virus-free.

Here in Florida we're shattering our own records almost daily. Yesterday they posted 10,109 new cases - a new high. Or a new low, depending how you look at it.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 3, 2020)

As of yesterday, my suburb with a population of 53,000 people has 545 cases and 54 deaths.  1% infection rate.   

Virtually everyone in this area has been socially distancing and wearing masks for months. In all likelihood we'll continue to do so for many more months.


----------

